# I am taking clomid 150mg for the 1st time as over 40, need some advise



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

I am 44 and have been prescribed clomid at 150mg on days 2-6 by my Consultant.  I had a scan yesterday to see if I was preparing an egg for ovultion and no sign of anything, therefore was told to start clomid this month on cycle day 2.  Has anybody had any success using clomid when over 40 with a depleted egg reserve?  

My lap and dye has been cancelled as Consultant thought it was more sensible to see if the clomid makes me ovulate rather than go through op first.

I was told my FSH is 31 and a woman with FSH over 45 has no eggs, I am praying I will ovulate as my womb is fine, I have no fibroids, or cysts and I got pregnant at 35 naturally but miscarried.  

Does anybody have any stories of success on clomid when over 40, also concerned I am on a high dosage and will get bad side effects.  I have two friends at 40 and 42 who got pregnant naturally and it has come as a shock to me that I am not ovulating at all as I have a period ever month, dont have polycystic ovaries etc.


Thanks for reading, love Helen


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

This is absolutely none of my business, and please feel free to tell me to get knotted, but at 44, do you think it'd be worth considering much more aggressive treatment, like straight to IVF/ICSI? It'd be such a shame to lose time investigating, when you could be treating. x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Helen, good luck with your clomid   

This doesn't answer all your questions but I just thought I would post to tell you that I also had periods but didn't ovulate and at the time my ovaries didn't look polycystic.  My consultant said this happens sometimes and that some people have a hormone imbalance but it is not pcos.  At the time he thought I might be over-exercising but it turned out that wasn't the case as I cut that out and the ovulation didn't come back.  When I started clomid that's when my ovaries like came back into life and then they started looking like they were polycystic and I was diagnosed with mild PCOS.  It was like my ovaries were hibernating but I did still have periods.

I haven't found many other people in this situation but my consultant said not to worry as its the same treatment whether it is pcos or some other reason for not ovulating.

Also it has taken me 9 cycles of drugs over 18 months to get a bfp so I think if I had been much older my consultant would have recommended IVF sooner, and we were just about to go ahead with that when the ovulation induction worked on the final go.


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi, clomid was unsuccessful for me, i had two ivf attempts resulting in two perfect babies, but just to let you know that my close friend got pregnant on her first month of clomid at the age of 41, she is now 43 and just started on clomid again. everybody is different, the hospital didn't want to prescribe her clomid because of her age but as she is needle phobic she wanted to try and look what happened so you can never tell. good luck. x


----------

